# 85mm f/1.2 does street on a 6d.



## petach (Sep 4, 2014)

85mm f1/2 does street on a 6d.
Not my usual combo (Ricoh gar with Zeiss 21mm biogon) but here goes

have had this cracking lens for a few months now. It spends a lot of time on my 6d full frame. Just a few of my own fave shots with this lens. The f/1.2 can be a noose around the neck.....trying to get perfection with this non IS lens and Parkinsons tremor when hand held.

Brick Lane, london, Candid street shot.



London 310814-15.jpg by petach123 (Peter Tachauer), on Flickr

In front of Tower Bridge



IMG_7558.jpg by petach123 (Peter Tachauer), on Flickr

Determined cycling commuter



Determined Commuter 010914 by petach123 (Peter Tachauer), on Flickr


Old smoker



Brick Lane - Street Candid by petach123 (Peter Tachauer), on Flickr


----------



## Hjalmarg1 (Sep 4, 2014)

85mm Works for everything.


----------



## rcarca (Sep 4, 2014)

Great photographs. Love the cycling commuter and also the one with Tower Bridge in the background.


----------



## candyman (Sep 17, 2014)

Great series.
Do you just snap or ask permission? If so, what is there first reaction?


----------



## Menace (Sep 17, 2014)

Lovely series. Well done.


----------



## petach (Sep 19, 2014)

thanks for the comments all, appreciated

Usually I just snap away regardless, unless there is good resin photogenically to ask for a pose.

people just do not notice....they are too busy.


----------



## jdramirez (Sep 19, 2014)

Hjalmarg1 said:


> 85mm is for everything.



I've been trying to capture my 1 year of on a swing... nope... not gonna happen at f1.2, but even the out of focus shots are really pretty.


----------



## jdramirez (Sep 19, 2014)

candyman said:


> Great series.
> Do you just snap or ask permission? If so, what is there first reaction?



I don't do street because I don't like to ask for permission... It seems to ruin their natural state of being... suddenly they smile or look right at the camera... It isn't good...


----------



## IsaacImage (Sep 19, 2014)

It's not easy job to hit the focus on 6d.


----------



## distant.star (Sep 19, 2014)

.
I've used the 85 for street/event. Overall, it probably has more drawbacks than most lenses in those situations, but it can produce wonderful results. You do have to get past the idea of shooting at f/1.2. This was f/4.0 at 1/500 on a 5D3...


----------



## jdramirez (Sep 19, 2014)

distant.star said:


> .
> I've used the 85 for street/event. Overall, it probably has more drawbacks than most lenses in those situations, but it can produce wonderful results. You do have to get past the idea of shooting at f/1.2. This was f/4.0 at 1/500 on a 5D3...



Shooting at anything other than 1.2... might as well but the usm version and dance 1600 bucks... but I see your point.


----------



## Dylan777 (Sep 21, 2014)

jdramirez said:


> distant.star said:
> 
> 
> > .
> ...



Hope you have some 3stop ND on hand for outdoor.


----------



## jdramirez (Sep 21, 2014)

Dylan777 said:


> Hope you have some 3stop ND on hand for outdoor.



Back when I thought I had a deal done for an 85L we had a discussion about shooting the 85L in daylight and how you need a 3 stop nd... and I had one in my cart... for about 6 months until I had the lens in hand. Then I ordered it. 

I bought a step down ring a while back because I got it for free, so I picked up a B&W 77mm 3 stop nd... so I can use it on my other lenses if I decide to... 

Today when it was sunny I was still getting 1/2500 of a second, so without the nd filter, it would have been 1/20000... which I'm pretty sure exceeds factory specs. 

Tomorrow I'm taking my daughter's softball team photos... so I'm hoping for clouds, but I don't think that is going to happen until the games start...


----------

